# The Average British Soldier.



## airborne (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?<WBR>v=OWsf76wG78g


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jun 23, 2010)

*It is a deeply moving piece, and unfortunately, ironic, as it was posted the day before Bombardier's nephew was killed in battle in Afgahnistan.  The death of one so young related to our founding member's family makes the video personal.  

Amongst we Brothers In Arms,
Veterans of Allied Nations all, 
It brings sorrow to our hearts, 
When one of our brethren fall.

salute;
*


----------



## airborne (Jun 23, 2010)

*Sad*



GunBunnyInaMAB said:


> *It is a deeply moving piece, and unfortunately, ironic, as it was posted the day before Bombardier's nephew was killed in battle in Afgahnistan.  The death of one so young related to our founding member's family makes the video personal.
> 
> Amongst we Brothers In Arms,
> Veterans of Allied Nations all,
> ...


----------

